# Vintage BMX Handle bars? Or am I seeing things again?



## kwoodyh (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought this scooter at an auto swap meet this weekend (Petit Jean Mountain), the guy I bought it from said he threw it together with some spare parts he had laying around. I bought it because of the bars with the intent of installing them on my hybrid Klunker/BMX 26" repop CWC Roadmaster bike. Bars are 28" across with an 8.5" rise and ,875" bar diameter.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 19, 2017)

CW made some, and Wald copied them. There's probably others as well. 

If the welds look like crap, probably wald.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

Here they are blasted and mounted with a fresh pair of DB grips! Solid ride feels like a big ole BMX now!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2017)

When I scrapped out nearly all of the BMX stuff I had, there were a bunch of bars that looked just like those. Everybody made 'em. If you have a build you want to use them on, go for it!!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 20, 2017)

I had some Wald ones I put on a 24" klunker and they were way too high for me, and made the bike look stupid. Wheelie'd great though.

I chopped and welded them shorter and liked 'em a lot better.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

What is that rear hub on that loop tail klunker? Multiple speeds and a coaster brake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jun 20, 2017)

It's a shimano roller brake hub. Takes a cassette freewheel. 

I had it forever and finally paired it up with an 80's suntour derailluer.

One tiny squeeze on the brake lever will lock it up.

Built that bike up, rode it for 4 days, and sold it to a guy at a bar who offered me a ridiculous amount of money for it.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll have to look for one of those what style bike was it OEM on? How about the width no clearance issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought It years ago. Here's a link on ebay I just found. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Freehub-With-Roller-Brake-New-Old-Stock-fhr700-/401252813060

Cheap, under $30!

Says it's 126mm, but I had to stretch the frame a lot, like an inch to make it fit.

The derrailuer came off an 80's diamond back sand streak  I picked up for $75, in almost new condition.

Big bonus, the sand streaks came with 26x 1.75 silver annodized Araya 7x rims! 

Oh, and a stamped sugino forged alloy stem. Awesome klunker donor bike.

They pop up on craigs now and then.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 23, 2017)

One more thing. I had a 6 cog cassette on it, but had to adjust the derrailuer so it wouldn't shift into the lowest gear, or it would rub the frame.

Your bike may differ.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

